# Flipper Kicks Butt



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I was out shooting in the garage this morning, about 10 different slingshots. Dayhiker's Flipper among them.

I could not miss with Flipper today. It is a little guy, but man it shoots GOOD! Nice job Bill. Pic from a prior post below.

Chuck S.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Makes me proud. I shoot good with it too. Thanks Chuck for the compliment.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job on both parts designing and creating the "Flipper"!









Some day I'll tackle this one, but it won't even compare to Chuck's rendition of it, I may have to just go ahead and create a design so I can drool when he makes it!









And I could be wrong, but wouldn't it be "flipping butt"? ....









All the best - John


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bill it is a cool slingshot. You're the man!


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

the man indeed (brit accent lol)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It really does!
Right out of the box (or "out of the board" as it were) I was killer accurate with this one. Something about the angled fork tips makes it easy to aim. I almost cut them straight but decided to stay faithful to the design and I'm really glad I did.
You can see the Flipper in action here .
Thanks DH!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It' great to see you shooting with that fork. I am glad you like it aam.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Interesting!!!


----------

